# Oky Pier report 26 Mar



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Went to the Pier today and paid my seven bucksto break the superstition i have with new poles. I showed up there at about 4pm to try and hook into some spaniards, pompies, or even blues, but no luck. Not one fish was caught while i was there ( i left at 7). Not even the school boys that are always at the pier or jetties were yanking anything up. They amused them selves by getting one of emto say something coy to the next group of girls that walk by. They settled on "Can you hold my rod". Those were the days, sometimes i miss em... Anywho, there wasnt a thing out there but a favorable wind. Hopefully it picks up soon.

Tight Lines!


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

> *allen_perkinson (3/26/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>They settled on "Can you hold my rod".


I ask my wife the same thing sometimes.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Saw this a few weeks ago -


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

is oky pierokaloosa pier?


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

HA, and i gave em credit for originality... apparently i dont get out enough. :doh

Yes, "OKY" is okaloosa pier. im lazy...

Tight lines!


----------

